# Aliens? Lets have an open minded discussion please



## [email protected] (Jan 27, 2020)

So, first let me say that I do believe that it is narrow minded to think that in all the expanse of the cosmos we are the only ones. Now am I saying that a doomsday event will happen, no not really.
With the upcoming Pentagon report being released June 1 I felt this would make an interesting topic.
I know this subject is a touchy one with lots of jokes and bullying but I please ask that we keep the humor down and lets have a REAL talk about our thoughts.
I love playing the "devils advocate" so I will start.
First, IF alien life has been proven to be in contact with our planet then that will completely toss out all the Christian beliefs in a god as they see it. No where in the bible does it talk about spacecraft and them making contact. Which could set up a large scale panic and confusion in ones own personal belief system. Should that occur do you think it will create a run on the banks, food, supplies? What about the fear factor? Do you think that it will bring the world together or create a bigger rift?
Again please keep hurtful comments out of this discussion and lets try to play nice.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Since when does absolutely everything have to be in the bible? Granted, the bible is God's inerrant word, but God is not obliged to letting you know everything under the sun, moon and stars.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> .....First, IF alien life has been proven to be in contact with our planet then that will completely toss out all the Christian beliefs in a god as they see it.........


Sez who?


----------



## Folklore (Apr 6, 2021)

I think that most people will be indifferent as always.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Methinks the OP might misunderstand the purpose of the Holy Bible.
It's not an encyclopedia of all existence.
It's a lover letter from a creator, and an instruction manual on how to live peacefully with each other.
None of that changes because other creatures from space arrive to say "hi".

I am a devout Christian. I believe the human race is a fallen creation. I believe that God loves us so much that he submitted the ultimate sacrifice in our stead to appease his own demand of righteousness from this fallen creation.
Did he make other creations elsewhere? Perhaps. The Bible doesn't say one way or the other.
If they exist, did they too fall short of his desires for them, or did they remain pure, and thus advance to levels we can't imagine? Who knows? Perhaps we'll ask them if we ever meet.

I too struggle with the idea that all life in the entire universe happens to exist on a single ball of dirt in one system in one arm of one tremendously huge galaxy out of billions.
The simple probability seems absurd.
However, newer theories have been proposed that suggest our specific set of exact variables found here are extremely unique. At least unique compared to all of the planets and systems we've looked at thus far. Admittedly, that is infinitesimal compared to what is out there. But it does mean that life SHOULD NOT be as prevalent as we once thought, and in-fact could be quite rare indeed.
Time will surely tell.
Or we'll obliterate ourselves and never really know.

In my opinion, one thing is certain. If we do make contact with intelligent alien life, our petty squabbles will fade away as we come to recognize that we truly are one race, one species, and this is OUR planet.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> First, IF alien life has been proven to be in contact with our planet then that will completely toss out all the Christian beliefs in a god as they see it.


Why?


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

*Why?*

I asked myself the same question. For the sake of a debate, what if a spaceship lands and out walk white skinned, ****-sapiens. Aside from more attractive noses and nicer shaped ears, they would look very similar to my Uncle Frank.

...so...

Immediately, six high school sophomores converge on the "aliens" only to find out that these "strangers" all speak English, and their craft's numeral is "131." Yes, I also think that '131' was a very polite classification to use for our planet and gravity.

They tell the kids to calm down, as they mean no harm. After all, these aliens have been secretly feeding special engine modifications to Harley-Davidson. In fact, space alien *Og-Mah* is married to Christina Aguilera's sister.

You see, if a movie is good on earth, it's probably good on Saturn. If a space alien likes blondes, then it figures he watched Hollywood movies. Personally I'm going to ask the guy for a "third jug" so I can burn-out even faster.

But I saved the best until last. When I was confirmed at a Catholic Church decades ago, there was this strange little guy also in the group. I have a fuzzy picture from that evening, and I personally think the little guy I saw was the same alien, *Og-Mah*... 

...he had a Rosary, got it from his mother...


----------



## Daduate (May 13, 2021)

Annie said:


> Since when does absolutely everything have to be in the bible? Granted, the bible is God's inerrant word, but God is not obliged to letting you know everything under the sun, moon and stars.


Facts brotha. Nothing could shake my belief in God. He’s done too much in my life .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daduate (May 13, 2021)

Kauboy said:


> Methinks the OP might misunderstand the purpose of the Holy Bible.
> It's not an encyclopedia of all existence.
> It's a lover letter from a creator, and an instruction manual on how to live peacefully with each other.
> None of that changes because other creatures from space arrive to say "hi".
> ...


I love this post ! Well said


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> *Why?*
> 
> I asked myself the same question. For the sake of a debate, what if a spaceship lands and out walk white skinned, ****-sapiens. Aside from more attractive noses and nicer shaped ears, they would look very similar to my Uncle Frank.
> 
> ...


Simon Parkes has stated he is married to a cat like alien and they have a child together. Was that child you?


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

inceptor said:


> Simon Parkes has stated he is married to a cat like alien and they have a child together. *Was that child you?*


Hard to say. Did his alien child have beautiful blonde hair, demand to wear blue jeans when going anywhere and get his first folding knife at the age of eight?

If so, it could be me or my "bro" from the bike club. We are not related, but our sheriff said, "If you take a picture of only one them, then you have of picture of both." And my best buddy of the time, "Blake" isn't Sicilian nor can he speak a cogent sentence...


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> Hard to say. Did his alien child have beautiful blonde hair, demand to wear blue jeans when going anywhere and get his first folding knife at the age of eight?
> 
> If so, it could be me or my "bro" from the bike club. We are not related, but our sheriff said, "If you take a picture of only one them, then you have of picture of both." And my best buddy of the time, "Blake" isn't Sicilian nor can he speak a cogent sentence...


No, he doesn't talk about the child at all. He does go on about his relationship with Cat Queen. I guess they weren't married.









Town councillor: 'I fathered ET baby in space with alien lover'


A MARRIED politician has claimed he fathered a lovechild during an affair in space with an alien woman called Cat Queen.




www.express.co.uk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Biblically speaking, I am led to believe that even the stars were created for the benefit of man, and man was created to commune with and worship his Creator. I don't believe there is intelligent life on other planets.

There are UFOs, no doubt. Some are man's creation and some, I believe, are demonic in origin. Why demonic? so as to confound humans and lead them from God. I also believe these contacts will increase.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> First, IF alien life has been proven to be in contact with our planet then that will completely toss out all the Christian beliefs in a god as they see it. No where in the bible does it talk about spacecraft and them making contact. Which could set up a large scale panic and confusion in ones own personal belief system.


I think the Muslims would more upset than the Christians. The Buddhists would probably not care. The Scientologists would probably say I told you so. The aliens would probably have their own religion that they would force on humans. Things could get interesting.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

*The aliens would probably have their own religion that they would force on humans. Things could get interesting.*

Ya' know, KUSA, you got me thinking. Consider this, when we have a new forumite joining the place, we don't ask that many questions. The guy could be Russian, or YIKES, he could even be a Seventh Day Adventist.

My wife was raised Catholic, and her parents hounded her more than once about her choices in men. First it was my brother (the bookish one) and then there was me (the arrested one).

As for religion, I too was tortured into the Catholic Church. I even wanted to pull a stint in De Sales Preparatory Seminary. I almost made it, but then like a fool, I used my own knife to slice the wafer. Oy, Vey, it was Milwaukee for Pete's sake, and there was a gun club right across the street from the Seminary!

One funny thing, being I'm now SDA I'm still awakened most nights by the traditional Saints. I did ask St. Justin (a martyr) why he kept me awake with lessons when all the Catholics slept peacefully.

St. Justin sighed, _"Well, Tourist) we make sure the Catholics sleep soundly since they believe they're the only one's up there..."

"No way," I gasped.

"Oh, yes, my child," St. Justin admitted, "It was Don Hudson who taught me how to throw a perfect spiral..."

"You're a member of Green Bay Packers?" I *jubilantly* gushed.

"You bet, kid," the saint shrugged, "Do you think I'd even speak to one of those unholy Chicago Bears...?"_


----------



## 46rkl (May 2, 2020)

The odds favor there being many, many types of intelligent life out there. Given the billions of billions of stars (and correspondingly billions more planets) it‘s statistically logical that there are many planets of intelligent life out there. As far as them reaching Earth, that’s a whole different story. Given the mind boggling distances to the nearest star, Proxima Centuri (4.25 light years), there would have to be propulsion systems on a scale that we have not thought of yet. If you take our Voyager spacecraft (which has left our solar system) it is traveling at 11 miles per second. That men’s it would take 73,000 years to Rech Proxima Centuri. Possible, certainly. Likely, I’m just not sure. It would be an incredible thing but, again, I just can’t see why there wouldn’t be contact of some kind if they came all this way. As for its effect on religion, that’s way beyond my pay grade..


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> Biblically speaking, I am led to believe that even the stars were created for the benefit of man, and man was created to commune with and worship his Creator. I don't believe there is intelligent life on other planets.
> 
> There are UFOs, no doubt. Some are man's creation and some, I believe, are demonic in origin. Why demonic? so as to confound humans and lead them from God. I also believe these contacts will increase.


Look around. If we are the smartest beings in the universe, this universe is in deep .


----------



## Histati (Mar 19, 2021)

If someone looses there faith over the discovery of aliens then that’s there problem. It’s really sad for someone to think that our humanity can be summed to us being bags of meat with a little bit of electricity running though it. 

I believe that a lot of people have had experiences that can’t be explained. At the same time you have had a lot of people come out with some far out BS stories because they are nutty or making money. To much noise to hear and not worth it to take it seriously. 

Whatever comes out on June 1st is still going to leave us scratching our heads saying “wtf is it”

If it turns out they are real and here then there is not much we can do about it. Maybe they are studying us like an entomologist studying ants fighting over a mound of dirt. Our planet would have nothing to offer a civilization that is millions or even billions of years more advanced then us. We are probably no more then a curiosity to them and if we ever became a nuisance we could be plucked out as easy as a weed in your garden.


----------



## Weldman (Nov 7, 2020)

If you want to talk about religions as where this topic is headed you need to ask yourself, who created God or the divine one, what or who created God or divine one as something can't be created from nothing. Think people are misunderstanding this whole God or the divine one creation, they didn't have thinking process when life started if such exist, God or this divine one of such religion was just a particle the created another particle when combined with particles and the evolution took place.
So if we came from the big bang theory then what created the area the big bang theory happened in. Such as is it is besides looking for those answers where ever we came from is where other "alien" life forms came from.
Are they really aliens visiting or they came before us in the evolution spectrum checking up on us for whatever reason.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

inceptor said:


> Look around. If we are the smartest beings in the universe, this universe is in deep .


Nowhere did I say we are the smartest. 
if dolphins had hands, I’d pay one to do my taxes.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> Nowhere did I say we are the smartest.
> if dolphins had hands, I’d pay one to do my taxes.


I mean all on this planet.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Weldman said:


> If you want to talk about religions as where this topic is headed you need to ask yourself, who created God or the divine one, what or who created God or divine one as something can't be created from nothing. Think people are misunderstanding this whole God or the divine one creation, they didn't have thinking process when life started if such exist, God or this divine one of such religion was just a particle the created another particle when combined with particles and the evolution took place.
> So if we came from the big bang theory then what created the area the big bang theory happened in. Such as is it is besides looking for those answers where ever we came from is where other "alien" life forms came from.
> Are they really aliens visiting or they came before us in the evolution spectrum checking up on us for whatever reason.


If one believes in God, one believes in the theology that describes God.
The Holy Bible describes God in many ways. The principal way being "I am", further detailed as "I am the Alpha and the Omega, the first and the last, the beginning and the end."
God WAS the beginning. There was no creator of God. God is also the end. Both at the same time and in perpetuity. (that's a whole different, and fascinating, tangent)
"I am" is profound. It is not "I came to be", or "I was not, and then I was". It is a phrase meant to convey the gravity of an infinite eternity in which God *IS, *always *WAS*, and forever *WILL BE*.
To pretend that we can understand such a concept is foolish. We are not meant to fully understand this. It is literally beyond the scope of our comprehension to truly *know *what it means to be a trans-demensional, omnipotent, omnipresent, and eternal being.
For a believer in God to accept the theory that God had a creator, one must first convince them that God's Word is incorrect. To prove that would require proving that the inspired Word Of God (that is, God's own words) is false, and thus proving that God can make lies. Proving that, one has proven that God must then not exist, for God is incapable of lying. Any "god" that lies cannot then be considered God. At that point, trying to prove God had a creator is moot.

It's also beyond my understanding why we would consider God to be confined to the human race. God isn't human. In fact, I'd love to hear the opinion of a space-faring species on where they believe they came from. With their technological advancements, they would know far more than we do about the workings of our universe. The more we discover about our universe, we find that things do not get more simple, but vastly more complex. That flies in the face of a theory that postulates that systems of complexity can only arise from more simple systems. We find it is quite the opposite. Just imagine what a more advanced race has been able to unravel in this great mystery of life.

EDIT:
I don't know what this means, if anything...
But as I was rereading my post for typos, a cardboard biscuit roll POPPED in my fridge that is just around the corner in my kitchen. I jumped. Went to investigate, and then chuckled. It wasn't frozen. It didn't look rancid.
Am I being told something? Was it good? Was it bad?
🤷‍♂️


----------



## Histati (Mar 19, 2021)

We didn’t loose our faith when we found out the earth is round. The church did not collapse when Galileo or Copernicus discovered the earth was not the center of the solar system. We have new discovery every day and your faith still stands. 

The fact that we can explain things is proof in itself that we are here by design. Every shirt needs a Taylor, every house needs an architect, every bridge needs an engineer. 

When we talk about the earth being created in seven days, what is seven days in God’s eyes? He exists in the past, present and future all at once. He created time itself so time may not be as abstract as we think. 

God will only revile what he wants us to see. If aliens are out in the universe exploring even after millennia of knowledge. Then maybe they are still seeking answers to questions we are asking today.


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

Why would God limit himself to just one planet, just saying.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Maybe there's a go-zillion life-forms out there, but we're so simple and backwards we don't have the ability to even detect them. Can a butterfly detect an AM radio signal?


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

Ok, now I have to admit, since I don't watch much TV or listen to much news, what is suppose to be happening June 1st?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Megamom134 said:


> Ok, now I have to admit, since I don't watch much TV or listen to much news, what is suppose to be happening June 1st?


The Department of Defense has been inundated with requests concerning Unidentified Flying Objects/Unidentified Aerial Phenomenon (UFO/UAP) for the past many decades.
Recently (one or two years ago, I think), there was a release of some information confirming that the U.S. Navy has documented evidence of these UFOs. As I recall, they basically said, "Yes, we have recorded them. We have no explanation for them."
There was a recent video released of cell phone footage that was recording a thermal camera's screen on a Navy ship. The sailors can be heard discussing the movement of an object on the screen that they could not identify. It makes many maneuvers that some consider impossible for man-made aircraft, and then it splashed down into the ocean, apparently intentionally. This was confirmed by the Navy to be an authentic recording, not a hoax. They do not know what the object was.
There is speculation that the report on June 1st might shed more light on these events.
The government being the government, I don't expect many answers will be offered, even if they know more than they let on.

EDIT:
This helps to clarify: Report on government knowledge of UFOs to be turned over to Senate June 1


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

The cynic in me comes out with the UFO stuff.
It seems there are 3 choices.
1) There is alien life that has and is visiting us.
2) Another country has significantly passed the U.S in technology.
3) The U.S has the technology and that is what is being seen/reported.

I firmly believe we are not alone in the universe. I believe in alien life having the technology to visit our planet.
The question for me comes with....why is our government just now, after all these years, willing to supposedly let us all in on what they know?

Unfortunately, I have come to distrust the government. Tough for me to type that but they have brought it on themselves.

With all this current "New World Order", global society stuff being pushed (demanded)...with everything we are seeing with elevating blm/antifa to a place they have no place being elevated to by major corporations and by government itself....bringing down the white race, etc, etc, etc....

My theory is, we are being prepared for some kind of unified global society....one where the entire population is viewed as one. They will attempt to convince us that it is imperative we band together so that we face whatever the future brings as "inhabitants of planet earth"...a unified population....under a global government.

I know...sounds very far-fetched. It's the only thing I can come up with with why this push for globalization...the sudden changing of societal norms and the sudden willingness to tell us about UFO's.


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

Robie said:


> The cynic in me comes out with the UFO stuff.
> It seems there are 3 choices.
> 1) There is alien life that has and is visiting us.
> 2) Another country has significantly passed the U.S in technology.
> ...


Sadly some idiots will fall for that.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I think atheists will have to start believing in God.. after all, the odds of 2 planets having life spring forth that develop the communication skills, math knowledge, and science to have space travel................ it would be like hitting 00 on roulette 4 times in a row


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Robie said:


> My theory is, we are being prepared for some kind of unified global society....one where the entire population is viewed as one. They will attempt to convince us that it is imperative we band together so that we face whatever the future brings as "inhabitants of planet earth"...a unified population....under a global government.
> 
> I know...sounds very far-fetched. It's the only thing I can come up with with why this push for globalization...the sudden changing of societal norms and the sudden willingness to tell us about UFO's.


Does your theory have a caveat, supposing the existence of aliens is shown to be real?

I can imagine your scenario playing out, where the report comes out and the media plays it up to its standard fevered pitch... but the actual details don't include anything confirming alien life.
It could be pageantry designed to set up a "it could be imminent" situation to get people worried about aliens, and being told our only hope is to "come together".
From that moment on, we are then perpetually bombarded with scare tactics about the unknown threat that MIGHT be hovering over our heads this very moment.
That would make for a perfect time for a socialist takeover. And we thought COVID was the worst we could suffer...

But... if the report comes out and we are told with 100% certainty that there are aliens visiting our planet, we've known about it for a long time, and we aren't sure about their intentions, wouldn't that scenario necessitate that we do come together?


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

What would happen if the first alien encounter was with a alien that was wearing a crucifix and sporting a pro-life shirt..... Nancy Pelosi would explode


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Kauboy said:


> But... if the report comes out and we are told with 100% certainty that there are aliens visiting our planet, we've known about it for a long time, and we aren't sure about their intentions, wouldn't that scenario necessitate that we do come together?


IMO only, that would happen almost automatically and wouldn't necessitate the forced brainwashing of using skin color, social status or income.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Maine-Marine said:


> I think atheists will have to start believing in God.. after all, the odds of 2 planets having life spring forth that develop the communication skills, math knowledge, and science to have space travel................ it would be like hitting 00 on roulette 4 times in a row


What if the aliens were atheists?


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

What if there is no God?


----------



## Daduate (May 13, 2021)

Robie said:


> What if there is no God?


I can tell for a fact there is . I’ve seen miracles in my life where there isn’t even a quantifiable statistical probability of it being coincidental. Shoot a pm if you like me to clarify don’t want to write a book on this thread lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

KUSA said:


> What if the aliens were atheists?


Then they better hope their first contact with humans isn't in the middle of an Islamic country.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Daduate said:


> I can tell for a fact there is . I’ve seen miracles in my life where there isn’t even a quantifiable statistical probability of it being coincidental.


Same.
A coworker of my wife was dealing with the potential loss of her husband. The man was diagnosed with Creutzfeldt-Jakob disease ("mad cow" disease, but in humans).
The diagnosis is always fatal.
I can't tell you why, but I was at a high point in my faith, and was regularly receiving emails from a small church group affectionately named "Prayer Warriors".
I submitted this man's condition and his wife's request for prayers to that group. I may have said my most heart-felt prayer ever that day on his behalf.
A few weeks later I updated the group. The man had started a miraculous recovery. He started speaking again, was able to hug his wife the first time in a month, and began therapy to start walking again.
To this day, he has fully recovered.
Skeptics will say the doctors got it wrong.
I say otherwise.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Kauboy said:


> Then they better hope their first contact with humans isn't in the middle of an Islamic country.


That’s pretty funny.

I expect the aliens would make an educated choice on where to land. I wonder where it would be.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Kauboy said:


> Then they better hope their first contact with humans isn't in the middle of an Islamic country.


Suppose they arrive with guns a-blazin'?


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Let’s face facts here. If aliens come to Earth it is for one of two reasons.

1. To eat us.
2. To assimilate us into their cyborg society.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

KUSA said:


> That’s pretty funny.
> 
> I expect the aliens would make an educated choice on where to land. I wonder where it would be.


I would posit, if they have the technology shown in the different film footage...they can land anywhere they damn well please....and have.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

KUSA said:


> Let’s face facts here. If aliens come to Earth it is for one of two reasons.
> 
> 1. To eat us.
> 2. To assimilate us into their cyborg society.


...or check on their little experiment.

Maybe this so called "vaccine" has something to do with it.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Robie said:


> ...or check on their little experiment.
> 
> Maybe this so called "vaccine" has something to do with it.


Maybe this vaccine is stage 1 for changing our DNA to turn us into another species, an alien species. Probably a version of what they consider cattle.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)




----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Suppose they arrive with guns a-blazin'?


Then I would implore them to land in the middle of an Islamic country.

(that was bad... "No Kauboy, no" _slap_)


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> Then they better hope their first contact with humans isn't in the middle of an Islamic country.


Here is hoping that the aliens have real phaser cannons: you know personal protection guns, that could blow holes through a granite Boulder. God, I would love to see that on a DVD.

Allah Akkkk.....kablooie!


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> Same.
> A coworker of my wife was dealing with the potential loss of her husband. The man was diagnosed with Creutzfeldt-Jakob disease ("mad cow" disease, but in humans).
> The diagnosis is always fatal.
> I can't tell you why, but I was at a high point in my faith, and was regularly receiving emails from a small church group affectionately named "Prayer Warriors".
> ...


I was at my mothers house and she started going under, due to a HP meds overdose, caused by a decimal place error by a doctor. (The ER doc checked her med bottles, and discovered the error). 

I had just gotten to her place and she said, “don’t leave”, so I sat down: and she went into a black out within minutes of me getting there; and then began to go into agonal breathing.

When I got her to the hospital, in an ambulance, some woman introduced herself as a chaplain, and we both went into her office. She said that my mother might die, and then she prayed some feeble prayer.

Then I called my mothers sister, my aunt, and I told her that I needed her to pray. I told her that her sister could die on the table as we spoke, and it was that serious. She got hold of her prayer group with the request, and prayed.

My mother lived and she came out of it, in a hurry. There were no after effects, and she never knew how close she came. I told her later, but she was a doubtful soul in general. She never remembered a thing, it was gone from her memory. And it was the drugs that blanked out the memory of it, IMHO.

I was mortified, when I found out that she might die; so I went to someone who was a strong Christian, and asked for prayer. If I hadn’t my mother would have passed on and I am convinced of it. She would have died in the ER.


----------



## Daduate (May 13, 2021)

MisterMills357 said:


> I was at my mothers house and she started going under, due to a HP meds overdose, caused by a decimal place error by a doctor. I had just gotten there and she said, “don’t leave”, so I sat down: and she went into a black out within minutes of me getting there; and then began to go into agonal breathing.
> 
> When I got her to the hospital, in an ambulance, some woman introduced herself as a chaplain, and we both went into her office. She said that my mother might die, and then she prayed some feeble prayer.
> 
> ...


I’m loving these testimonies  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Daduate said:


> I’m loving these testimonies
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That rocked me like an earthquake would, I can be cool under stress, but it rocked me later on. Watching my mother struggle to breathe, was hard to handle. I have been a tough guy for most of my life, but that had me shaking.


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

inceptor said:


> View attachment 113652


Definitely an improvement !


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

rickrock said:


> Since childhood, I have not had the thought that we are alone in the universe. But I was always amazed at the idea of sending data about us. WHAT FOR? To be definitely destroyed? We are a potential threat to another species, I would also destroy it first and only then figure out what kind of world it was.


You honestly think WE are a threat to ANOTHER life form that CAN COME HERE and wipe us out?

Think about that for a second.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I'm of the opinion, after watching countless documentaries, alien life was responsible, or at least helped, with many of the ancient structures and building methods.

When modern technology would have a hard time replicating some of the structures and cuts made, it's difficult for me to believe societies performed it with copper tools, sand, water and mallets.


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

I was listening to the radio and this is the theory that I think makes most sense knowing how corrupt our government is. They will say we are being visiting by aliens and need to become global like was suggested. They are then going to say the aliens came here because of the global warming we are causing and we must all unite to save the planet. Remember the old movies during the cold war with the alien and big mental robot. Back then they came to warn us against nuclear.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Robie said:


> I'm of the opinion, after watching countless documentaries, alien life was responsible, or at least helped, with many of the ancient structures and building methods.
> 
> When modern technology would have a hard time replicating some of the structures and cuts made, it's difficult for me to believe societies performed it with copper tools, sand, water and mallets.


I think they just knew how to do a lot of things back then that we don’t know how to do now. That and a bunch of slave labor.


----------



## Histati (Mar 19, 2021)

Watching Ancient Aliens drives me nuts, you could make a drinking game taking a shot every time they said “what if”or “could it be”, “I’m not saying it was aliens but it was aliens” Of course that show is on the History Channel because it’s history, lol. Pyramids aliens did it, stone henge aliens, Twinkie cakes aliens. People talking complete BS so they can make money from books or tv shows. There are people who have had some unexplained experiences but the stories get lost in a sea of tin foil hat people or greedy SOBs that make living pushing made up BS


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

KUSA said:


> I think they just knew how to do a lot of things back then that we don’t know how to do now. That and a bunch of slave labor.



Watched a two hour documentary a month or so ago about the perfectly bored holes in some of the hardest stone around. The author was very careful not to mention aliens.
He hired a scientist with all the fancy equipment to determine if the bore had a spiral groove, as it could not be seen with the naked eye. It did in fact did have a spiral groove meaning it was "drilled".

He then showed a clip of 3 archaeologists/scientists that were on a televised show some years back celebrating they had proven it was possible with a copper tube, sand and water. If memory serves, it took the Egyptian helpers (the labor force) 3 days to make a 2" deep hole...that was nowhere near the level of perfection or depth the ones they have found are.
That's the type of thing that keeps me guessing.

These are the Barabar caves in India...carved between 185-300 BC.
The surfaces are more level than the scientist's glass table back in his hotel....polished to a mirror like finish....all done with only oil candles as a light source??? Remind me what was being used for tools in 300 BC.

One of the chambers is acoustically perfect.
The widths, heights and everything else about these chambers was done with mathematical precision only available with expensive electronic equipment today.

Dunno.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Another one that just defies explanation.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Robie said:


> Another one that just defies explanation.


It might defy "current" explanation.
But as atheists point out, a lack of human understanding is not proof of God. Likewise, we can't automatically attribute this to an advanced race. Especially a race that left no evidence of its existence aside from unexplained architecture.
All we can attribute to it is that we don't yet know.

That said, I think the video jumps some big gaps, or makes claims that are not sufficiently substantiated.
We are talking about master masons. I don't mean slaves who chiseled rock. I mean people who dedicated their lives to exquisite stone works. People who would make it their goal to produce something so masterful that their king/pharaoh would honor them and their family forever. They would spend years, decades even, shaping and grinding and smoothing until perfection was achieved. The passion and determination held by ancient craftsmen put modern folks to shame. Of course, they didn't have much else to busy themselves with. We are such a distracted society, we don't think about dedicating our entire lives to making just one thing absolutely perfect.
Imagine what you could accomplish if you set yourself to a task, and would never stop until it could not be improved by any means existing or invented.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I don't know how you even measure a distance of....say 10 yards and be within a millimter of the exact same measurement on both sides... create a perfect 90* wall that is exactly the same measurement across on the floor as it is 8' up in the air....in the dark, with only oil light and a copper tool softer than what you are carving.
But if you say so....lol.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Robie said:


> I don't know how you even measure a distance of....say 10 yards and be within a millimter of the exact same measurement on both sides... create a perfect 90* wall that is exactly the same measurement across on the floor as it is 8' up in the air....in the dark, with only oil light and a copper tool softer than what you are carving.
> But if you say so....lol.


Depending on the area and time, ancient Egyptians had access to copper, bronze, and even iron tools.
Limestone is considerably softer than granite, so that could be dealt with using just about anything, including tools made from flint.
For granite itself, bronze and iron tools were the likely choice.
Why would you assume they worked in the dark? Most pyramids were open to natural light until they were completed. The various underground chambers had shafts reaching the surface, allowing light in.
Why do we only give them credit for the least effective means, and then use that as evidence of our claims?

Also, why would a "close, but not perfect" measurement lead one to believe that a space-faring race did the work?
Shouldn't their work be accurate to microns, or better?
And why would they choose rock as their medium? Why not pull material from another place on the planet, or introduce steel working, and use that?


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

We'll have to leave it at...I don't know.
You apparently do...lol...but I have my doubts.

This is one of the Indian caves in full daylight. The one with the mirror finish and flatter than a sheet of glass.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Robie said:


> I don't know how you even... create a perfect 90* wall that is exactly the same measurement across on the floor as it is 8' up in the air...


Pythagorean theorem.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Pythagorean theorem.


Duh.
In the dark with crude tools at best.....and get the results they got....


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Robie said:


> Duh.
> In the dark with crude tools at best.....and get the results they got....


Ah, yes.... the old "_I'm smarter than they were, and I can't figure it out. So there's no way they could_" gambit.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Whatever you say. Like always.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Ah, yes.... the old "_I'm smarter than they were, and I can't figure it out. So there's no way they could_" gambit.


The best engineers and scientists can't figure it out.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Robie said:


> The best engineers and scientists can't figure it out.


Modern engineers and scientists don't have the same motivations, tools, mindset, or experience of those ancient engineers.
Necessity is the mother of invention.
Those people NEEDED to make it work.
Under threat of death, I bet our best minds would figure it out.




Robie said:


> We'll have to leave it at...I don't know.
> You apparently do...lol...but I have my doubts.


Nope, never claimed I know. But I look at the artifacts that history has left to us, and contemplate the alternatives.
We know they had iron tools, and we know they had access to sunlight until the roofs were complete.
I have my doubts about people who don't take advantage of the full breadth of knowledge available at the stroke of a few keys.
Some claims are easy to disprove with just a bit of effort.
I don't see evidence for aliens interacting with ancient civilizations. The fact that things exist for which we yet have an explanation is not evidence.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Kauboy said:


> Modern engineers and scientists don't have the same motivations, tools, mindset, or experience of those ancient engineers.
> Necessity is the mother of invention.
> Those people NEEDED to make it work.
> Under threat of death, I bet our best minds would figure it out.
> ...



Anything is disputable without concrete, indisputable evidence. 
The evidence...and lack of evidence, are the very reason the debate continues, with many that know far more than either of us.
What it boils down to is....my claims are just as disputable as yours...as of this point in time.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Robie said:


> Anything is disputable without concrete, indisputable evidence.........


Like this claim?



Robie said:


> The best engineers and scientists can't figure it out.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Like this claim?


Please show me proof positive of how the ancients were able to make core drillings.
Take as much time as you need.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Robie said:


> Anything is disputable without concrete, indisputable evidence.
> The evidence...and lack of evidence, are the very reason the debate continues, with many that know far more than either of us.
> What it boils down to is....my claims are just as disputable as yours...as of this point in time.


Indeed, and I'm all for debate that is confined to the realm of reason. When a claim is made about copper tools being insufficient, but a counter claim is made that iron tools which could do the job were available, that should put the argument about copper tools to bed. But it still persists all over the internet... but only in places where the only conclusion people seem to draw is "aliens did it".

I'm perfectly fine with the "we don't yet know" position.
I can't yet entertain the notion that an advanced race contributed when there is no verifiable evidence of said race in any other aspect of history. (advanced tools, advanced materials, advanced technology, compositions that are not naturally found on Earth, etc...)

If a space-faring race came here and helped do these things:
Why did they stop?
Why did they use such primitive materials?
Why did they keep their human counterparts ignorant to more advanced means of production?
Why did they limit themselves only to large-scale architectural endeavors?

I mean... c'mon... Egyptians invented papyrus. You don't think they might have appreciated their alien helpers given them a BIC pen?


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Kauboy said:


> Indeed, and I'm all for debate that is confined to the realm of reason. When a claim is made about copper tools being insufficient, but a counter claim is made that iron tools which could do the job were available, that should put the argument about copper tools to bed. But it still persists all over the internet... but only in places where the only conclusion people seem to draw is "aliens did it".



I'll ask the same as I did above.
Please point out what metals or the derivatives of metals were available...that could hold an edge and be used with the force necessary to create a perfect 3" round bore in granite.
Please don't respond with meteorite iron.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Robie said:


> I'll ask the same as I did above.
> Please point out what metals or the derivatives of metals were available...that could hold an edge and be used with the force necessary to create a perfect 3" round bore in granite.
> Please don't respond with meteorite iron.


Haha... I didn't make the odd claim that aliens might have done it.
We know extraordinary accomplishments have been done by humans around the world. I defer to the likelihood that this was also man-made.
It would be on you to prove your case first, since it undoes history.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Kauboy said:


> It would be on you to prove your case first, since it undoes history.



I would challenge that comment.

What history does it undue, especially if NO ONE can prove it was done by man or machines man had in that period?

The point is....no one to date has been able to prove the bores were made by man.

They also haven't been able to prove they were not made by man.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Robie said:


> I would challenge that comment.
> 
> What history does it undue, especially if NO ONE can prove it was done by man or machines man had in that period?
> 
> ...


But you're making a false equivalence between two possibilities.
One possibility is reasonable, though currently unprovable; that man is responsible for the astounding architectural monuments of antiquity.
The other is unreasonable, as there is no evidence to suggest otherworldly influence played a role.
Saying "we can't prove they didn't" is not an equally weighted argument.
Thousands of years of humans doing profound things gives credibility to the "man did it" argument, even if we can't explain it yet.
But there is zero support to the claim that alien visitors did it, since there is no discernable evidence of them doing anything else at all throughout the same history.

Now, if you'd like to take this opportunity to state your faith in this truth, then I'll not press the issue any further. I won't hinder a man's position of faith, no matter how hard it is for me to entertain.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Robie said:


> Please show me proof positive of how the ancients were able to make core drillings.
> Take as much time as you need.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Kauboy said:


> One possibility is reasonable, though currently unprovable; that man is responsible for the astounding architectural monuments of antiquity.
> The other is unreasonable, as there is no evidence to suggest otherworldly influence played a role.


Then by that thinking, it is unreasonable to think the UFO report coming out June 1st is nothing but hogwash...that it's impossible there are alien craft flying around earth at will...un-noticed by our most sophisticated radar.

And since the possibility of UFO's is hogwash, the possibility of aliens manning those UFO's is also hogwash.

Let's also throw in that any possibility of alien life existing on earth in ancient times is also hogwash.

Let's face it. There is as much PROOF aliens helped as there is man created some of this stuff (borings) on his own.

None, in both cases.

There are many other anomalies yest to be explained.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Robie said:


> Then by that thinking, it is unreasonable to think the UFO report coming out June 1st is nothing but hogwash...that it's impossible there are alien craft flying around earth at will...un-noticed by our most sophisticated radar.
> 
> And since the possibility of UFO's is hogwash, the possibility of aliens manning those UFO's is also hogwash.
> 
> ...


You really like false equivalencies, eh?

We have lots of proof of UFOs, including photographic and radar.
We have no proof that they're alien in nature. At least not yet.
Without any evidence that aliens exist, why would it even be a theory to suggest they played a role in shaping past civilizations?

As for how the boreholes were created, it's pretty easy... They used a Dewalt hammer-drill with a masonry bit, cordless of course, since they didn't have electricity.
It was brought back in time by people from the year 3000, and then they took it back with them.

Prove me wrong or accept it as another "reasonable" theory.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> You really like false equivalencies, eh?
> 
> *We have lots of proof of UFOs, including photographic and radar.
> We have no proof that they're alien in nature. At least not yet.*
> ...


Actually in ancient carvings from around the world there are images of what could be beings not of this world. Just sayin............


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

inceptor said:


> Actually in ancient carvings from around the world there are images of what could be beings not of this world. Just sayin............


Proof, my friend. Proof.
I can draw a picture of my dog having tea with the queen. That's not proof that it happened.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> Proof, my friend. Proof.
> I can draw a picture of my dog having tea with the queen. That's not proof that it happened.


I know I'm old but sorry, I wasn't there with my camera so I have no idea who carved it or who they were using for reference. I haven't quite hit the 5k year old mark yet.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Instead of aliens doing all this ancient craftsmanship, I am inclined to think it was time travelers from the future.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Kauboy said:


> Proof, my friend. Proof.
> I can draw a picture of my dog having tea with the queen. That's not proof that it happened.



I'll kick a dead horse.

If you drew a picture of your dog with the queen, one would assume you were familiar with what a dog looked like and what the queen looked like.

There are many paintings in caves where prehistoric man drew pictures of animals that have long been extinct.
Are you suggesting these animals didn't exist?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Robie said:


> I'll kick a dead horse.
> 
> If you drew a picture of your dog with the queen, one would assume you were familiar with what a dog looked like and what the queen looked like.
> 
> ...


I'm suggesting that a drawn picture is not proof that the artist actually saw the subject of the picture, nor the event depicted.
It has nothing to do with "existence" of the thing. Just the fact that a drawing is not proof that they saw it.
I could draw a picture of my dog with the queen, but when you saw the picture, you would have no way to verify whether my dog was ever real or just a representation I imagined up. The fact that I included a different subject (the queen) in the picture, that could be historically verified, does not automatically lend authenticity to the other subject (my dog), nor whether they ever had tea together.
It's an assumption of credibility, but it is not proof.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 27, 2020)

So, another question I have is IF all these videos of alien craft are real WHY do they need the lights??? I mean if their tech is so advanced then why the bright lights?
But to repeat I do believe that there is more out there but that question was always in my mind.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Kauboy said:


> It's an assumption of credibility, but it is not proof.


I just looked back over my posts and found nowhere did I mention proof. I said it was my opinion.

Your last line gets closer to the point. It's an assumption of credibility.

Here are some drawings; most of them found in caves.
Mayan, Aboriginal, Native American, Chinese and Egyptian...in no particular order.
Some of these were drawn 30,000 years ago. I realize that flies in the face of some thinking the planet is only 6000 years old.
The point is.....they sure were drawing something they saw. They drew horses and buffalo also. These are neither.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Robie said:


> I just looked back over my posts and found nowhere did I mention proof. I said it was my opinion.
> 
> Your last line gets closer to the point. It's an assumption of credibility.
> 
> ...


You quoted my example I used in arguing that a cave painting isn't proof. It was MY assertion that a picture is not proof, in response to @inceptor.
If you're referencing my own argument, it's expected you would be continuing the line of reasoning where it was first employed.
My whole point has been, "we have no proof".

Yes, the cave paintings are very intriguing, and the fact that they appear all over the world is very interesting. However, we still don't know what they are depicting.
We look at those paintings with modern eyes. We have all manner of sci-fi fantasy imagery running through our heads, and when we look at them, we jump to a conclusion about what they might be.
I'd love to know what they actually represent. They offer so many questions.
But we just don't have the answers.

Playing devil's advocate, "IF" we started from the position that these ARE aliens depicted, and that these pictures are evidence that they visited multiple regions of our planet, the next question would be, "If they were so open about meeting early humans, why did they stop?" Where is the continuation of documentation concerning these visitors? Where are the stories? We have some ancient stories that still persist to this day, so we should expect that tales of star travelling creatures would be an enthralling storyline worthy of passing down. Perhaps there are. I don't pretend to know every story. But there certainly doesn't appear to be a lineage of them.

I just think we tend to jump to conclusions without considering all possibilities. I'm skeptical by nature, but not completely close minded.
To wit, I don't think we'll see much out of this June report.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Kauboy said:


> To wit, I don't think we'll see much out of this June report.



Either do I.
And what they are willing to share may be complete fabrication. Like I said early on, I don't trust them and if they think they can further an agenda, they will.


----------



## Weldman (Nov 7, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> So, another question I have is IF all these videos of alien craft are real WHY do they need the lights??? I mean if their tech is so advanced then why the bright lights?
> But to repeat I do believe that there is more out there but that question was always in my mind.


Maybe it's the future of us time traveling to the past but not interfering so as to not change the future.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Kauboy....I love a good debate. Thanks.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Robie said:


> Kauboy....I love a good debate. Thanks.


Same!


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Robie said:


> I just looked back over my posts and found nowhere did I mention proof. I said it was my opinion.
> 
> Your last line gets closer to the point. It's an assumption of credibility.
> 
> ...


Them drawings are of evolved humans from 30,000 years in the future. Time travelers.


----------



## Robb_b (Aug 3, 2015)

Well, having read almost none of the posts and not being an expert in any way shape or form I figure this is the perfect place to interject my opinions and w.a.g.s. As for aliens, I believe in em’. Even seen em’ and work with em’. There’s probably 30 or so in the plant I work in. I’ve even seen em’ turn green when they’ve had too much pizza and beer when we’re working during our summer shutdown. As far as Egypt. The people that built the pyramids were most likely stone masons who had picked up the trade from their forefathers and so on and so forth. They were not idiots. They were probably some of the most educated people of their time. Ain’t no dummy gonna build something like that. Now as far as little green men from outer space, well I think it’s foolish for us to believe we’re all alone in this great big expanse of a universe. Sheer probability would say there’s bound to be some out there even if it’s not our definition of a life form. We have to remember all we know is the narrow bit we’ve learned from exploring right around us in our galactic neighborhood. The rules may be different elsewhere, we don’t know. Now as for God, I know this can be a touchy subject, the Christian stories of the Bible can be found in almost every other religion predating Christianity. I’m not saying Jesus wasn’t real and I’m not saying Christianity isn’t real all I’m saying is God as we understand it comes has been found in tons of examples that predate modern Christianity and maybe Christianity’s stories are from ancient stories that predate it. And yes I know what I’ve said is gonna ruffle some feathers, I don’t mean to offend and don’t claim to have any extraordinary in-depth knowledge of the Bible other than my southern Baptist upbringing. I just believe that God is real and that no matter what as long as we believe in a higher power for good we’ll be ok in the end.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

KUSA said:


> Them drawings are of evolved humans from 30,000 years in the future. Time travelers.


Since no one knows....nothing can be off the table.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Robie said:


> Since no one knows....nothing can be off the table.


Like it's been said here many times, no pics, it didn't happen.


----------



## Folklore (Apr 6, 2021)

[email protected] said:


> So, another question I have is IF all these videos of alien craft are real WHY do they need the lights??? I mean if their tech is so advanced then why the bright lights?


They also love to show off in front of their girlfriends. And if they are hippies, then inside their spaceships there are fringed curtains and various baubles. 
Natural selection forces you to mercilessly tune your cars.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Robie said:


> Since no one knows....nothing can be off the table.


The big heads and eyes are the result of generations of forced government vaccinations.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Robie said:


> Another one that just defies explanation.


Could be devils. I've heard stories of people who were visited by so-called aliens, but when they said the name of Jesus the aliens disappeared.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> So, first let me say that I do believe that it is narrow minded to think that in all the expanse of the cosmos we are the only ones. Now am I saying that a doomsday event will happen, no not really.
> With the upcoming Pentagon report being released June 1 I felt this would make an interesting topic.
> I know this subject is a touchy one with lots of jokes and bullying but I please ask that we keep the humor down and lets have a REAL talk about our thoughts.
> I love playing the "devils advocate" so I will start.
> ...


Think we may be starting with some faulty assumptions on this interesting topic. The Bible does speak of strange flying contraptions and Jesus himself said he had "Sheep in other Folds," which surely dont rule out the possibility as being a reference to life on other planets. Who has heard of Ezekiels Wheel whithin a Wheel? Why dont we start under the assumption it was some type of alien UFO and let the scoffers and speculators prove otherwise? 









What were the wheels in Ezekiel 1? | GotQuestions.org


What were the wheels in Ezekiel 1? Are the wheels in Ezekiel 1 some kind of aliens spaceship or angelic beings?



www.gotquestions.org


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I firmly believe any species traveling anywhere near earth, would lock the door on the ship and not make any stops.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

paraquack said:


> I firmly believe any species traveling anywhere near earth, would lock the door on the ship and not make any stops.


They would if they had any sense.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

paraquack said:


> I firmly believe any species traveling anywhere near earth, would lock the door on the ship and not make any stops.


Unfortunately that would not jive with the theme or most sci fi fictional plots..the space aliens are coming to teach us new things in preventing us from hurting other salient life forms in our parsec. They have been watching us test the H Bombs from afar and dont like what they have seen. lol. They aint coming to just whizz on past.


----------



## Histati (Mar 19, 2021)

100+ posts! Wow, really interesting to see different perspectives on something we know so little about


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## ItsJustMe (Dec 12, 2020)

I don't usually join in these types of conversations, but wth...

First, I think the government docs will say something like, "Yep, there's something up there but we don't know what it is." Nothing new. Will they use this to instill more fear or to garner support for some agenda? Maybe. That would not surprise me.

Second, is there life out there? Maybe. No way to know. Debate that until hell freezes over and you still won't have an answer (yet).

Third, as for God, same thing. I won't go into the reasons because we have all heard that ad nauseum.

However, on days when I sit and let my mind ponder, I think what if we are just pawns in a game? What if God(s) started this whole earth/human thing like a game of chess? They don't intervene, they just sit there and say, "OMG! God, did you see the latest on Earth? Wth are they doing?" And have a good laugh. Or shake their heads in disgust. Maybe even bet on what will happen next? "Ok, God, you owe me three galaxies! I told you that's what would happen if we gave them free will!"


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

"Twilight Zone" was good at getting into that type of thing.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

We're 9 days into June.
Has this "report" been released yet?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Reports say the earliest it would be released is June 1st. So far nothing has been publicly addressed.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Kauboy said:


> We're 9 days into June.
> Has this "report" been released yet?


The smart people are taking a good hard look at what is going on nationally and internationally so they can formulate a precise statement for the peons to latch on to and the propaganda arm of the progressive party, formally known as the media, to lie about and turn our attention elsewhere.
Timing is everything.

If Putin shows the world what a putz Biden is, the report changes.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Robie said:


> If Putin shows the world what a putz Biden is, the report changes.


Oh look! A squirrel................


----------



## Daduate (May 13, 2021)

Have a feeling it’s gonna be one of those “at this time we are not ruling out the POSSIBILITY of alien encounters but cannot confirm.” Type of deals


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan.05 (Jun 20, 2021)

Ok as a newbie I’m going to have a go at this.

My belief is this.

We are here. If we are here so are others. Pretty simple. 

The solar system is located on the outer edge of the galaxy. We are out in the sticks so to speak. 
The real action is closer in what there is a higher concentration of stars and they are more closely bunched together. We have seen earth like planets so we know they exist. We are basing extraterrestrial life on a set of rules we have here for us. 

1. Oxygen atmosphere
2. Goldilocks distance from star
3. Water

But life could exist under a completely different set of parameters. We can only estimate based on what we have learned here.

We use atomically powered ion drive engines at the moment so any other means of travel other than conventional is not comprehendible but it doesn’t mean it isn’t possible.

There are reports and photos of craft. Not all are fakes. Some have to be real. I think about 1% of things reported are the real deal.

If you have a craft or ship then it was constructed. If it was constructed then it was by who? 
It’s the who that we are discussing.

So if you run the numbers then you can see that it isn’t a far stretch to believe that there is life other then us.

I find it a bit funny that on this forum people prep for every circumstance imaginable no matter how small a chance but when it comes to this topic then it’s a closed mind. 

Just my two cents, the idea behind the post is to bring a different perspective.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

As vast as this universe is, it's nearly mathematically impossible that there isn't life on other planets. Well, that is unless you believe math is racist.


----------



## dan.05 (Jun 20, 2021)

inceptor said:


> As vast as this universe is, it's nearly mathematically impossible that there isn't life on other planets. Well, that is unless you believe math is racist.


Didn’t learn racist maths back at school but that was 19 yrs ago so the curriculum could have changed since then.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Kauboy said:


> We're 9 days into June.
> Has this "report" been released yet?


22 days into June and...no.
They are still tweaking it to get the most propaganda bang for their buck.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

The report finally dropped:


https://www.dni.gov/files/ODNI/documents/assessments/Prelimary-Assessment-UAP-20210625.pdf



9 pages of nuthin'.
Enjoy.


----------



## Hogdaddy (May 31, 2021)

Kauboy said:


> The report finally dropped:
> 
> 
> https://www.dni.gov/files/ODNI/documents/assessments/Prelimary-Assessment-UAP-20210625.pdf
> ...


Did you expect more ; )
H/D


----------

